# Volusia County Snook fishing



## choppercity47

Last couple of trips the snook have been biting good in the evening up in the Volusia backwaters for me and my best bud and will be good this upcoming week with the moon. I've been starting my trips at around 6pm fishing untill about 9pm. All on artificials. On top of these couple photos we've caught two under the slot and lost one 30"-35" that shook. All released as always.


29" Catch 2000










30" over 10lb Catch 2000 










28.5" Super Spook Jr. (Me)


----------



## phishphood

Those are awesome fish. Well done.


----------



## mark_gardner

very nice !!


----------



## deerfly

wtg, awesome snook. Yer making me jealous.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Nice dude, you need to put me on some of those fish


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow, those are awesome fish! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Ron_W.

Out of the heat, out of the crowds and on the fish. That is the way to do it. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## cantcatchsquat

nice snook dave


----------



## choppercity47

no doubt ron, i never fish around people unless its middle of the day on a weekend.


----------



## MATT

> Those are awesome fish. Well done.


did you mean "medium rare"


----------



## phishphood

> Those are awesome fish. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean "medium rare"
Click to expand...

Aern't you funny!! You should take your act on the road.......up here and lets go fishing.


----------



## Redfly

Nice Fish!
Take a few minutes and remove the lures from the fish although you have experience in handling them, sometimes they get away from you and it is'nt pretty being attached to a flopping fish by a set or two of trebles [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood

Yep. I had a friend get really attached to a 20lb jack by the rear hooks of a spook jr. Not pretty.


----------



## MATT

> Those are awesome fish. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean "medium rare"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aern't you funny!! You should take your act on the road.......up here and lets go fishing.
Click to expand...

Are you going to the East Coast Bash?


----------



## phishphood

Still on the fence for the bash. I'm thinking of running down to hang out and eat and drink, but not hauling the boat. I need to get on a LT for a test ride(Hint, Hint) anyway.


----------



## choppercity47

> Nice Fish!
> Take a few minutes and remove the lures from the fish although you have experience in handling them, sometimes they get away from you and it is'nt pretty being attached to a flopping fish by a set or two of trebles [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]



Yeah as you can see that's what I do (in the last pic. Took the spook off.) 

My friend refuses take the hooks out before a photo because he doesn't want to lose the fish if it shakes and falls in the water. I've told him to take it out so we have a quicker release be he says no. Never thought about them falling on us. I like my lures out right away personally because it makes for a better picture.


----------



## MATT

> Still on the fence for the bash. I'm thinking of running down to hang out and eat and drink, but not hauling the boat. I need to get on a LT for a test ride(Hint, Hint) anyway.


You can take my LT back with you for a week if you want to fish it. But you will need to save a few filets...


----------



## phishphood

> Still on the fence for the bash. I'm thinking of running down to hang out and eat and drink, but not hauling the boat. I need to get on a LT for a test ride(Hint, Hint) anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> You can take my LT back with you for a week if you want to fish it. But you will need to save a few filets...
Click to expand...

Looks like I'll be makinig the run down. I appreciate the boat offer, but I'm not sure when I'll get out again.
Work, well, I don't even want to talk about it. Hope to see you there next weekend. Just wait til you try my collard greens.


----------

